# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Action >  Grand Theft Auto: San-Andreas

## Patron

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas*


*Жанр:* Action/Racing
*Разработчик:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Издатель:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Издатель в России:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Количество CD:* 1 DVD
*Релиз:* 7 июня 2005 года(США), 9 июня(Европа)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Системные требования:*
Минимальные:
1GMHz, 256Mb Ram, 3.6 GB, 64 MB, Widows 2000/ME/XP;

Рекомендуемые:
2400 MHz, 512 Mb Ram, 3.6 GB, 128 MB, Widows 2000/ME/XP;

*Об игре*Пять лет назад Carl Johnson покинул родные края из-за гибели младшего брата. Старший же брат по имени Свит решил перевалить все с больной головы на здоровую и обвинил во всем Карла. Так некогда дружная семья окончательно распалась. Но неожиданная кончина больной матери заставила Карла пересилить себя и приехать на похороны. Здесь-то он и узнает много интересного. Его сестра Кэнделл тоже поругалась со Свитом, а мощная криминальная группировка, более известная под именем «Orange Grove Family» подрастеряла былую силу и еле-еле защищается от наседающих со всех сторон конкурентов. К тому же за Карлом начали охоту двое продажных полицейских, желающих, во что бы то ни стало посадить героя за решетку. Штат Сан-Андреас приблизительно в 5 раз больше, чем Вайс Сити (город предедущей игры из серии GTA). Три его крупнейших мегаполиса – Лос Сантос, Сан Фиерро, Лас Вентурас – являются виртуальными прототипами настоящих американских городов (Лос-Анджелеса, Сан-Франциско и Лас-Вегаса соответственно). Ты сможешь вдоволь насладиться их достопримечательностями, уникальным архитектурным стилем, местными блюдами и прочувствовать неповторимую атмосферу.

*Описание*Действие игры происходит в 1992 году, во времена расцвета преступности в мегаполисах Калифорнии. Игрок управляет главным героем по имени Карл «CJ» Джонсон (англ. Carl Johnson), афроамериканцем в возрасте около 25 лет. CJ вернулся в Лос-Сантос (англ. Los Santos) после пяти лет жизни в Либерти-Сити (англ. Liberty City). Карл уехал из Лос-Сантоса из-за смерти младшего брата Брайана, в которой его винил старший брат Шон (кличка «Sweet» или "Свит"). В город он приехал на похороны убитой матери. Дома CJ обнаружил, что и в семье, и в его старой банде, «Grove Street Families» (названной так по исконной территории, улице Grove Street) царит полный разлад, и был вынужден остаться.

Персонажи
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_Главный герой рисует граффити_Огромный открытый игровой мир и разнообразие окружения позволили разработчикам включить в игру заметно больше стилей и интересных историй, чем в GTA III или Vice City, что коснулось и персонажей.

Главной темой этапа игры, проходящего в Лос-Сантосе, к примеру, является тема столкновений уличных банд, которые сражаются за территорию и влияние в городе. Одной из таких группировок является и банда CJ-я, куда кроме него входят: Шон «Sweet» Джонсон, сестра главного героя Кендл Джонсон, Мелвин «Big Smoke» (Биг Смоук), Харрис, Лэнс «Ryder» Уилсон и Джеффри «OG Loc» Кросс. В Лос-Сантосе Карл также знакомится с лидером вражеской группировки «Varrios Los Aztecas» Сизаром Виальпандо, бойфрендом его сестры Кендл, впоследствии ставшим лучшим другом Карла, и не раз сражается с другими бандами: «Ballas» и «Vagos».

Персонажи-хиппи, а также восточно-азиатские банды (местные триады) и латиноамериканские наркокартели встречаются в Сан-Фиерро, в то время как три мафиозных семьи контролируют игорный бизнес в Лас-Вентурасе. Также в игре присутствуют такие персонажи как Майк Торено, правительственный агент, на которого работает Карл, и Каталина, будущая девушка Клода из GTA III.

Героев GTA: San Andreas озвучивали известные актёры, в том числе и Сэмюель Л. Джексон, Фрэнк Винсент, Джеймс Вудс, Крис Пенн, Вильям Фичтнер, рэпперы Айс Т, Кид Фрост, The Game и музыканты Аксель Роуз и Шон Райдер.

San Andreas также стала первой игрой в серии, где персонажи широко использовали грубую ненормативную лексику. Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories последовала примеру GTA: San Andreas в озвучке персонажей.


Сан-Андреас
Вымышленный штат Сан-Андреас в основном располагается в южной части Калифорнии и Неваде (США) и включает три главных города. Лас-Вентурас (и окружающая пустыня) основаны на Лас-Вегасе и пустыне в Неваде; Лос-Сантос и окружающая местность напоминают Лос-Анджелес и калифорнийские пустоши; Сан-Фиерро — эквивалент Сан-Франциско. Игроки могут взойти на 800-метровую гору Чилиад (реальная гора Дьябло(англ.)), спрыгнуть на парашюте с различных возвышенностей и небоскрёбов и посетить 12 городков и деревень в трёх округах: Ред Каунти (англ. Red County), Флинт Каунти (англ. Flint County) и Боун Каунти (англ. Bone County), крупную дамбу с гидроэлектростанцией (основана на плотине Гувера, расположенной на границе штатов Аризона и Невада), огромную секретную военную базу под названием «Area 69» (явный намёк на известную «Area 51»), радарную установку и множество других географических достопримечательностей. Сан-Андреас занимает приблизительно 44 км? (17 кв. миль), что почти в четыре раза больше Вайс-Сити, и в пять раз — Либерти-Сити.


Лос-Сантос
В Лос-Сантосе можно найти известные места города-прототипа: Watts Towers, выставочный центр Лос-Анджелеса, небоскрёбы Capitol Tower(англ.) и U.S. Bank Tower(англ.), голливудскую Аллею звёзд и кинотеатр Грумана. Город делится на несколько основных районов, включая криминальный Гантон, Идлвуд и Восточный Лос-Сантос (основаны соответственно на пригородах Комптон, Инглвуд и восточном районе Лос-Анджелеса). Также присутствует оживлённый деловой центр города, элитные районы Родео и Малхолланд и сияющий Вайнвуд (где на склоне одного из холмов расположилась огромная надпись «VINEWOOD»), основанный на известном Голливуде.


Сан-Фиерро
Caн-Фиерро представляет собой интерпретацию таких известных мест как район Хейт-Эшбури («Hashbury»), Кастро («Queens»), Чайнатаун и мост Золотые Ворота («Gant Bridge»), также в городе воссоздан холмистый рельеф и знаменитые городские трамваи Сан-Франциско (cable car). У города есть и другие достопримечательности, в том числе башенные часы Embarcadero, небоскрёб Трансамерика-Пирамид («Big Point Building») и изогнутая улица Ломбард Стрит («Windy Windy Windy Windy Windy Street»), а также шотландские достопримечательности, среди которых железнодорожный мост «Forth Bridge» и автомобильный «Forth Road Bridge». В городе существует район под названием «Гарсиа», названный в честь лидера музыкальной группы Grateful Dead, родившегося в Сан-Франциско — Джерри Гарсиа, а также здание мэрии, аналогичное таковому в Сан-Франциско.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_Полёт на аэроплане над пустыней рядом с Лас-Вентурасом_


Лас-Вентурас
В Лас-Вентурасе игрок может посетить многочисленные казино и даже сыграть в них. Доступны такие игры как покер, рулетка, а также игровые автоматы. В игре присутствует возможность поставить на результаты скачек (эта мини-игра доступна и в других регионах Сан-Андреаса). В дополнение к казино в Лас-Вентурасе существуют стриптиз-клубы. Самые известные казино Лас-Вегаса детально перенесены в Лас-Вентурас; среди них казино «Эскалибур» («Come-a-Lot»), «Сфинкс» и соседний отель в виде египетской пирамиды — «Люксор» («The Camel’s Toe»), а также «Pioneer Club», где расположены известные неоновые рекламные вывески в виде ковбоя и девушки, заменённые разработчиками на персонажей GTA: Vice City — Эйвери Кэррингтона и Кенди Сакссс соответсвенно.


Сюжет
Узнав о смерти своей матери, Карл «CJ» Джонсон возвращается из Либерти-Сити в родной Лос-Сантос. Он узнаёт, что его лучшие друзья, Биг Смоук и Райдер, работают на коррумпированного офицера Тенпенни и вражескую группировку «Баллас». Смоук и Райдер помогают «Баллас» устроить засаду на брата Карла, Свита, которого арестовывает и отправляет в тюрьму Тенпенни. Тенпенни также хватает Карла и увозит его из города. Си-Джей, понимая, что продажный офицер — единственная надежда Свита выйти из тюрьмы, продолжает выполнять задания Тенпенни.

Карл приобретает новых союзников и друзей, среди которых слепой лидер китайской группировки и бизнесмен Ву Зи Му; на первый взгляд равнодушный ко всему, однако отлично осведомлённый о секретах правительства хиппи по прозвищу «The Truth» (англ. Правда), и Цезарь, бывший член латиноамерикансой банды, который, как и Карл, был предан старыми друзьями. Карл вместе с Цезарем, Кендл (сестрой Карла и девушкой Цезаря), а также техниками — приятелями Truth’а, открывают магазин по тюнингу автомобилей в Сан-Фиерро, быстро набирающий популярность. После убийства Райдера Карл попадает под влияние правительственного агента Майка Торено, работающего под прикрытием, который утверждает, что может освободить Свита. По указанию Торено Карл избегает посещения Лос-Сантоса, вместо этого продожая работать с Ву Зи Му над повышением известности и влияния нового казино в поделённом между мафиозными семьями Лас-Вентурасе. Карл также возвращает Мэдд Дога, обезумевшего рэппера, чью карьеру Карл неумышленно разрушил, на вершину звёздного пьедестала, помогая рэпперу в роли менеджера. Карл наслаждается своей новой жизнью, но неожиданно узнаёт, что Свита освобождают, из-за чего немедленно возвращается в Лос-Сантос. К его удивлению, Свит осуждает Карла за полное забвение родного города и старых друзей.

Тенпенни, которого судили за взяточничество, был оправдан, что вызвало у жителей Лос-Сантоса массовое негодование и повлекло за собой настоящий бунт в городе. Воодушевлённый Свитом Карл хочет отомстить Тенпенни и разрушить его бизнес, для чего он отвоёвывает потерянную территорию у других банд и уничтожает наркодилеров, которые распространяли отраву на Grove Street. Затем Карл пробирается в логово предателя Смоука, теперь крупнейшего наркобарона в городе, и убивает его. Эти события вынуждают Тенпенни покинуть Лос-Сантос, однако он не успевает этого сделать. Свит и Карл преследуют Тенпенни по улицам Лос-Сантоса, и в ходе погони офицер теряет управление и, сбивая ограждение моста, падает вместе с автомобилем. Вскоре после аварии Тенпенни умирает от полученных травм. В последней сцене семья Джонсонов воссоединяется и Карл выходит из дверей со словами: «Пройдусь по району, посмотрю, что происходит» (англ. «Fittin' to hit the block, see what’s happening»).

Информация взята с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Patron

Обсуждаем. Кому нравиться, кому не очень, а кто её вообще ненавидит. Но всему есть объяснения, и я хочу, что бы вы ими поделились.

----------


## Sanych

Кстати GTA в ряде стран запрещена. После этой игры у подростков начинались приступы необоснованной агрессии, и они открывали стрельбу в школах или на улицах.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Классная игра (как впрочем и все игры из серии GTA).
До сих пор иногда люблю полетать-- погонять под пиво.
(когда вот такой) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Прошел раза 2 или 3 классная цацка, мне такие нравятся.

----------


## Patron

Раз 8 прошёл, 1 раз с кодами

----------


## Stych

ай с кодами не интересно)) хотя.. если тока какиенить прикольные)) а типа бессмертие или бесконечное оружие не в тему)

----------

